# Do your cats purr?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Just wondering who here has cats that purr!

My male cat rarely purrs. I can scratch under his chin, pet him, love on him, nothing. He only purrs when he voluntarily jumps on your shoulders or when he voluntarily goes on your lap (which is rare).

My female cat purrs all the time. It's so low that you can't hear it, but I always feel it when I'm petting her under her chin. She also "air kneads". My male cat doesn't knead at all.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book purrs only when touched or when we're in bed at night and he's close to me (if he's on the other side of the bed, he doesn't purr. He has to be touching me to purr).

MowMow's purr is a meter for me. It's always the first indicator he doesn't feel well. He only purrs in certain situations like when he kneads on soft. If I let him nurse on my ear it's an instant on switch for his purr. If I provide either soft or an ear and he doesn't purr I know he's not feeling right.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Both of mine purr. Gizmo is a purring machine, I just have to look at her and say something and she starts . Marshall purrs a lot too.


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mac's a big sweetie, so he's always up in my face wanting love and purring, loudly. He actually woke up me up at 3 this morning for that reason haha  I've only had him for a week and I've never had such an openly affectionate cat so it's taking some getting used to, in a good way.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine almost never purrs, but every once in a while when I give some particularly great chin scratches he'll make a tiny little purring noise. I feel vibrations more than anything, mostly.

I heard at one point that cats separated from their moms very early don't learn to purr and I know my little guy was a rescue, though I don't his history with his mama or litter. And I have no idea how true that "rumor" is about purring so don't quote me!

I also feel like mine shows contentedness and happiness in other ways, like by wanting to be close all the time and constantly head butting me.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pazu also rarely purrs and when he duos you don't hear it, you feel it through his chest wall. 
He is a rescue kitty, taken off the streets by the shelter - he was so tiny he could fit into a teacup! Sickly kept in the sick bay for most of his kitten hood and definitely lacks socialization and nonverbal cat language skills... 
CatMOmNY- I wonder if it is because he was separated early...?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Teddy kitten had the most rip roaring, wall shaking purr. It was AWESOME. I miss that baby!!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Our cow cat Patches has a loud purr. He'll purr whenever he jumps up on me and wants to be held and petted. Sometimes when I'm sitting in the bathroom in the middle of the night he'll come to me. I can hear him purring even before he comes into the bathroom. Our black cat Inky has more of a medium purr. He purrs a lot. Like almost anytime I pick him up. He also purrs when he walks up on my chest in the middle of the night and wants to be petted. If I'm in the bathroom Inky usually wanders in and he'll purr if he gets close enough for me to pet him.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET chooses where he wants to purr, ONLY BACK IN HIS ROOM and its mildly audible purr. He never purrs when I gave chin rub anywhere else outside his room. Back in his room, I don't need to do anything, I just need to sit there and let him rub all over me and there he goes, purring.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I can look at Monkey and he starts purring. Scout starts purring if he's next to me or when I pet him. He is a very LOUD purrer!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

All three of ours purr. Athena purrs so loudly you can hear it across the room. I have had a few cats in the past, however, that never purred.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

Both of mine purr, but one in way more typical situations than the other. Rosie purrs if I pick her up, or if she's sitting on my chest. Also if I bend down to hug her or lay my head on her side. Pretty much any time I touch her she starts purring.

Jack on the other hand purrs at extremely weird times. He purrs VERY loudly while he's eating and also when he's playing. Especially if he's hiding while playing. It is the strangest thing. He also often purrs late at night or in the morning if I'm in bed and he knows I'm awake. His purr is much louder than Rosie's.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

All my girls purr generously. 
B.B. is the loudest, a nice low, loud rumble that I can hear across the room.
Sadie will purr as soon as I talk to her, feed her, or touch her. Her's is a higher sounding loud purr that is very comforting.
Belle has the quietest purr, but it is mixed with tweets, squeaks and whistles. Most times it's whne she's curled up by my side, at night, just before we all fall asleep.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Both of mine purr quite often. If they aren't already purring on their own, all it takes is a few strokes of their fur, and they'll be purring away. As Newton gets older, his purr sounds more and more like his mom's. He used to sound more like an idling car badly in need of a tune-up, now, it's a lot more pleasant


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery purrs pretty much any time im around him. He follows me around purring, sits on the bed and purrs if i happen to be sitting there. Its always louder when im petting him or talking to him, it changes pitch. And if he sitting on my lap or some part of me then he purrs like crazy
Shadow only purrs when petted
Ashes purrs when he is headbutting you for attention or happens to be laying on u and u pet him.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruby purrs a lot and she has a lot of different purrs. She does a really high pitched purr when I rub under her chin and different lower ones when she sees me again after not seeing me for a few hours, or when I feed her or pet her. She also always purrs when she goes to bed at night and when she tries to wake me up in the morning.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch purrs to greet me, and to ask for attention, but otherwise, he's not very purry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hachi purrs the second I look at him or touch him. Really the only time he isn't purring is when he falls asleep.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellie is a super loud purr-er! Especially at night time and when she's cuddling me all morning. Nonstop purrs on my pillow (she usually sleeps above my head, leaving me no pillow room and a cramped neck...) which is super relaxing and helps me fall asleep! I just love it. 

She's just a loud cat in general, she is always making these little noises and "mews" and when we say her name she goes "brrr" like a little noise lol, it's hard to explain. And if she knows she's doing something bad she mews extra loud and rolls on her back when we say her name, trying her best to look cute and innocent.


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

One of my cats, Sam, purrs all the time. You can look at him and he'll start purring, and sometimes he just walks around doing it. Basically whenever he's not sleeping, he purrs. It's also a very loud.

Carlton only purrs in the morning and at night, which are his "lovey" times. He only wants to be pet when I first wake up and when I go to bed. He also has a very loud purr, louder than my other 2 cats. During the day he's hyper and never purrs.

My 3rd cat, Kitty, rarely purrs. It's very low pitched and you can barely hear it, and he just seems to do it when he's content.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

Three of ours are prolific purr-ers, but we do have a forth that rarely purrs and when she does it's very quietly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince wouldn't purr as he sat on my lap and I loved on him, scratched his jowls (his favorite pastime), etc - then I'd stop, hold him tight, look him deep in the eyes and say "Do you know how much I love you?" and he'd start purring up a storm.


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

My little girl starts purring whenever I'm within reach to her, she's very affectionate. The younger male purrs and gets all snuffly/huffy whenever I come home or he wants to cuddle in the evenings. My oldest only purrs when he's trying to butter me up into doing whatever he wants lol, like letting him into off-limits areas. The affect is somewhat ruined when he combines it with his Siamese yowling though...


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

All of my cats purr, but some are more reluctant purrers than others. Galileo purrs when he's sitting on your lap, or lying with you in bed, or when he flops over for tummy rubs. 

I don't hear Dante purr a lot since he's a bit standoffish; my parents are his "special people". He does purr when he's stomping on, and getting a bit too frisky with, something soft, or on the rare occasions when he's feeling cuddly, though. Dante purrs when he wakes my parents up in the morning (he sleeps on their bed), and when he sits with either of them, usually on the arm of the chair they're occupying.

Cosette only really purrs when she cuddles with me, and I'm really the only person she cuddles with. My bedroom was Cosette's isolation room when she first came to live with us as a kitten, so she bonded to me.

Autumn purrs when she's rubbing up against people's legs, which she does pretty much all the time when she's not off sleeping somewhere. Autumn has no desire to be picked up, and she only rarely deigns to sit on my mother's or my lap, but she's a very affectionate cat, and she follows me or my mom around all day, rubbing against our legs and being generally demanding of our affection. Autumn would be a terrible cat for an older person--she's such a tripping hazard. :roll:

Ramona is less demonstratively affectionate, but she very rarely will come sit on my legs if I'm watching tv on the downstairs couch, and she purrs then, especially if I scratch her chin. Ramona will also purr and rub legs when she wants something in the immediate vicinity--usually cat milk when we're in the kitchen and to play when the Cat Catcher toy is nearby.

Choco-cat purrs when she's near me.  She's especially purr-y when I first wake up and pet her on the bed before we get up.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, mine are purring machines, they purr all day long LOL I once fostered a cat and she wouldn't purr and I was so concerned LOL I'm glad to know that was normal.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My boy Nubey would purr the moment he saw me looking at him.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

My son's cat is has a fairly constant purr, it goes with her personality she is super social, my girl is much more reserved and so is her purr, but tuck her into bed at night and she really relaxes into her purr.
I've fostered a number of orphaned litters, and purring is individual, contagious and fascinating. The first few times I saw it develop I was surprised by the differences in siblings purring but it really is variable right from the start. 
New kittens will start at different ages and purr louder or softer right from the beginning. Some will purr only when bottle feeding and others while they're being held while still other grow to purr practically constantly and others seem to purr rarely or not at all. 
Wish I knew more about they why of it all, and if it was possible to meet any early needs that could change any purr or personality needs or outcomes.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Milo purrs, plus he snores very loudly, so we get a kick out of him. Toby purrs at the drop of a hat. Sasha (our old girl) purrs quietly when she feels comfortable with us. She has been with us for 16 years since she was a teenager, but we still tread lightly in petting her. She is old now, but she drew blood quite a bit when she was younger. It is amazing that the fear they have as kittens is still embedded into their memory well into old age.


----------



## Jules2307 (Feb 20, 2014)

Winnie purrs all the time. She likes to be held like a baby (no, really) so as soon I get home, I scoop her up and cuddle her. Her purr literally vibrates, it's adorable.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Never an audible purr. Sometimes when I'm brushing him before I go to bed, I can get my ear close to his back & think I feel the purr vibration. He's a feral we have loved on for a number of years now, and pretty much the only thing he won't do now is jump on my lap (I'm his special person). But I did read (can't remember where, but it stuck in my mind & made me feel better) that feral mothers teach their kittens not to purr.Anyone else know of this discipline?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

My three all purr, but very differently and in different amounts. Sunny, our newest guy, purrs the least. He mostly purrs when he is in bed with us and we pat him. That is pretty much the only place he likes to be patted. His purr is fairly soft and throaty.

Mystique purrs so easily - I just have to look at her sometimes lol. She has a huge purr motor when she is really happy - it rumbles and revs all over the place. She is especially loud in the morning when we first wake up and she is loving the cuddles and attention.

Penny purrs quite easily too, but her purr is not as loud or rumbly. It is softer, but sometimes she purrs so hard she keeps swallowing like she's literally choking herself with the purring lol.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, my cats purr.


----------



## xResuRRectionZ (Dec 10, 2013)

My cat purrs when she sleeps in my bed or on me everytime


----------



## JohnD7293 (Jan 12, 2014)

My cats purr very quietly.

But a cats purring doesn't always mean the cat is happy.

http://lovemeow.com/2009/10/what-a-cats-purr-means/

"Cats also purr when they are hurting, scared, nervous, or close to dying."


----------



## PangurBan (Sep 26, 2013)

Pangur purest constantly but you can rarely hear it. It was the same with my previous cat. My mother had a cat that purred so loud you could hear it in a different room.


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Morse purrs....
All night long!
(all night, all night)
All night long!
(all night, all night)

He even purrs when I 'ghost pet' him. Pretend to pet but don't actually touch him.


----------

